# Intel CoreDuo Speedstep

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

 Ich hatte vorher eine AMD64 CPU. Da habe ich powernowd installiert, gestartet und fertig.Was sollte man den für einen Intel CoreDuo nehmen?

 cpudyn 

 cpufreq 

 speedfreq 

 powernowd ? Powernowd soll wohl auch funktionieren, ist aber wohl auf AMD spezialisiert.

```
modprobe acpi-cpufreq

 modprobe cpufreq_ondemand FATAL: Module cpufreq_ondemand not found Ist fest im Kernel.

 modprobe cpufreq_userspace FATAL: Module cpufreq_userspace not found.

 modprobe cpufreq_conservative

 modprobe cpufreq_powersave
```

 Hat den Takt drastisch heruntergeregelt. Allerdings taktet er auch nicht so richtig hoch. Das war unter amd64 und powernowd geschmeidiger.

```

 olaf@localhost ~ $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors

 powersave conservative ondemand userspace

 olaf@localhost ~ $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

 ondemand
```

 Bringt das etwas, wenn ich das ondemand in powersave oder serspace ändere? Das Laden von acpi-cpufreq scheint den Takt auf 800 zu begrenzen. Powernowd läßt sich starten, funktioniert aber nicht so richtig. Ohne acpi-cpufreq bin ich bei 2667.

Habe den Kernel neu kompilliert und alles als Modul drin.

```
localhost olaf # modprobe acpi-cpufreq

localhost olaf # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors

userspace

localhost olaf # /etc/init.d/cpudyn start

 * Starting cpudynd ...                                                   [ ok ]

localhost olaf #
```

 Sollte doch funktionieren. Aber der Takt pandelt zwichen 600 und 800.

```
localhost distfiles # acpitool --cpu

  CPU type               : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz

  Min/Max frequency      : 600/800 MHz

  Current frequency      : 800 MHz

  Frequency governor     : performance

  Freq. scaling driver   : acpi-cpufreq

  Cache size             : 4096 KB

  Bogomips               : 5336.85

  Bogomips               : 5333.32

  # of CPU's found       : 2

  Processor ID           : 0

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : no

  Throttling control     : no

  Limit interface        : no

  Active C-state         : C0

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 1

  Processor ID           : 1

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : no

  Throttling control     : no

  Limit interface        : no

  Active C-state         : C0

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 1
```

```
Min/Max frequency      : 600/800 MHz
```

 Wo kann ich das ändern?

```
localhost linux # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 0

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 800 MHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, powersave, performance, userspace

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 600 MHz und 800 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "powersave" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 800 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 1:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 1

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 800 MHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand, powersave, performance, userspace

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 600 MHz und 800 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "userspace" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 800 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

localhost linux #  
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Oct 09, 2007 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

Ich hab einen C2D mit 2Ghz und alles was mit energiesparoptionen zu tun hat in den Kernel kompiliert. Dann nur noch cpufreqd gestartet und nu laeuft er bei 1Ghz.

Mit dem ondemand-gouvener faehrt man eigentlich noch am besten, hab ich zumindest die Erfahrung gemacht.

Setz mal im Kerrnel noch die option CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI, dann sollten die infos auch richtig ausgelesen werden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kannst Du mir mal die betreffenden Teile aus der .config zukommen lassen?

----------

## Gibheer

die drei sachen sind bei mir gesetzt

```
CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y
```

hoffentlich klappt es damit ^.^

----------

## flammenflitzer

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y habe ich jetzt aktiviert. Hatte ich herausgenommen, weil (deprecated).

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y und CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y gibt es bei mir nicht. Kernel 2.22-gentoo-r8

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was mich hier stutzig macht, ist:

```
  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 800 MHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 800 MHz, 600 MHz
```

----------

## michel7

Ich habe auch einen C2D mit 2Ghz im Notebook und benutze sys-power/cpufrequtils ... funktioniert sehr gut und bietet imho die besten Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. Mehr Infos findest du unter http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml

----------

## Gibheer

Ich hab den 2.6.22-r1 und da ist centrino noch nicht deprecated. Und laut beschreibung soll acpi_cpufreq ausreichen. Da muss ich dann selber erst mal schauen, in wie weit das damit funktioniert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin jetzt nach der Anleitung Gentoo Powermanagment vorgegangen.

```

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set
```

```
cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  kein oder nicht bestimmbarer cpufreq-Treiber aktiv

analysiere CPU 1:

  kein oder nicht bestimmbarer cpufreq-Treiber aktiv
```

```
sys-power/cpufrequtils-002-r3
```

```
modprobe acpi-cpufreq
```

```
localhost olaf # /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start

 * Starting CPU Frequency Daemon ...                                      [ ok ]

localhost olaf # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 0

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 800 MHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  mögliche Regler: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 600 MHz und 800 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "powersave" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 600 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 1:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 1

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 800 MHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  mögliche Regler: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 600 MHz und 800 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "powersave" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 600 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe immer noch keine Lösung gefunden.

----------

## Treborius

sind die frequenzanzeigen von cpufreq genau die selben wie in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost olaf # uname -r

2.6.23-gentoo-r2
```

```

localhost olaf # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CPU

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CPU Frequency scaling

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

# CPUFreq processor drivers

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y
```

```
localhost olaf # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Bitte melden Sie Fehler an linux@brodo.de.

analysiere CPU 0:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 0

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 800 MHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  mögliche Regler: powersave, ondemand, userspace

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 600 MHz und 800 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "powersave" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 600 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).

analysiere CPU 1:

  Treiber: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs können nur gleichzeitig ihre Frequenz variieren: 1

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 600 MHz - 800 MHz

  mögliche Taktfrequenzen: 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  mögliche Regler: powersave, ondemand, userspace

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 600 MHz und 800 MHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "powersave" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  momentane Taktfrequenz ist 600 MHz  (verifiziert durch Nachfrage bei der Hardware).
```

```

localhost olaf # ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/

cpu0  cpu1  sched_mc_power_savings
```

```

localhost olaf # lsmod | grep cpu

cpufreq_powersave       3904  2

acpi_cpufreq            9232  0

cpufreq_ondemand        9360  0

freq_table              6272  2 acpi_cpufreq,cpufreq_ondemand

processor              35496  2 acpi_cpufreq,thermal
```

----------

## enkil

Interessant sind wie Treborius gefragt hat die Frequenzen in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies.

Sind die Frequenzen die cpufreq-info anzeigt die ganze Zeit so, oder ändern sich die je nach Last? Eine Möglichkeit ist, dass das BIOS höhere Frequenzen nicht zulässt. Schau mal im BIOS nach was man da in Sachen frequency scaling einstellen kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

localhost linux # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

800000 600000

----------

## firefly

das sieht für mich fast nach nem verbuggten BIOS bzw. ACPI implementation aus. Denn in einen der ACPI-"tabellen" sind die Taktfrequenzen der CPU hinterlegt, auf welche die CPU zur laufzeit des Systems eingestellt werden kann.

könntest du mal den inhalt von /proc/cpuinfo posten, den Anfang (ca. die ersten 50 zeilen) der ausgabe von dmesg und um welches Mainboard es sich handelt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost olaf # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 600.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5336.92

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 600.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5333.12

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

```
localhost olaf # dmesg

e 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf1ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xd1000-0xd3fff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ea000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: efd00000-efdfffff

  PREFETCH window: efe00000-efefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:03:00.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: ee000000-eeffffff

  PREFETCH window: efc00000-efcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:03:00.1

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: ef600000-ef6fffff

  PREFETCH window: efb00000-efbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.0

  IO window: a000-bfff

  MEM window: ee000000-ef7fffff

  PREFETCH window: efb00000-efcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:17.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: efa00000-efafffff

  PREFETCH window: ef900000-ef9fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.1[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:13.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:13.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:17.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:17.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:17.0:pcie03]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: console ready

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 10X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:01.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

scsi0 : 3ware Storage Controller

3w-xxxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware Storage Controller at 0xbf00, IRQ: 16.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     3ware    Logical Disk 0   1.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 781439744 512-byte hardware sectors (400097 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, supports DPO and FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 781439744 512-byte hardware sectors (400097 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: disabled, supports DPO and FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

device-mapper: multipath: version 1.0.5 loaded

device-mapper: multipath round-robin: version 1.0.0 loaded

device-mapper: multipath emc: version 0.0.3 loaded

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 328k freed

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input1

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 23, io mem 0xefffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEA9C0, 0175 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEADD0, 00CE (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 22, io mem 0xeffff000

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi1 : sata_nv

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x00000000000109f0 ctl 0x0000000000010bf2 bmdma 0x000000000001f700 irq 21

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000010970 ctl 0x0000000000010b72 bmdma 0x000000000001f708 irq 21

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

```
       description: Motherboard

       product: P5NT WS

       vendor: ASUSTeK Computer INC.
```

```
ASUS P5NT WS Socket775 FSB1333 ATX NVIDIA Dual X16 SLI RAID ALC888-6CH LAN   Herstellernr.: 90MBB5L0G0EAY00Z
```

Im Bios

```
CPU-Konfiguration

-> CPU Multiplikator: 8

-> LIMIT CPUID Max.Vol: Deaktiviert (Hinweis aus der Hilfe: Setzte CPUID Max.Vol. auf 3. Sollte bei WindowsXP und Vista deaktiviert sein.)

-> Execute Disable Bit: Aktiviert

-> Enhanced Intel Speedstep Tech  .: Aktiviert
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte BIOS Version 0402. Meine CPU wird unterstützt ab Version 0604. Ich habe jetzt 0804. Trotzdem habe ich das Problem immer noch.

```
localhost olaf # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2666.667

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5337.63

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 2666.667

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5333.38

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

localhost olaf # modprobe acpi-cpufreq

localhost olaf # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5337.63

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5333.38

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

localhost olaf #  
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://www.gentooforum.de/post/101255/intel-core-duo-speedstep.html#post101255

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/107402/

Scheint wohl doch am Board zu liegen. Schöne Sch****.

----------

## oscarwild

Hi flammenflitzer,

gleiches Problem auch bei mir, allerdings mit einem ABit AB9Pro-Board in diesem Thread.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bin jetzt bei kernel 2.6.23-r3. Gleiches Problem. Da noch andere Boards betroffen sind liegt es vielleicht doch am kernel. Hat vielleicht jemand Ahnung, wie ich unter WindowsXP prüfen kann, ob es dort funktioniert?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Unter WindowsXP funktioniert es. Liegt wohl doch am kernel.

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Unter WindowsXP funktioniert es. Liegt wohl doch am kernel.

 

nicht unbedingt es kann sich auch um eine buggy acpi tabelle (AFAIK die DSDT tabelle) handeln.

Könntest du mal die kernel ausgaben hier posten, welche die ACPI tabellen betrift?

Diese ausgaben werden ziemlich am Anfang vom kernel ausgegeben, wenn er gestartet wird.

z.b.  *Quote:*   

> ACPI: DSDT 7FED9B9F, 5FBF (r2 Compal CRESTLNE  6040000 INTL 20061109)

 

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost olaf # /bin/dmesg | grep ACPI

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:01.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEA9C0, 0175 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEADD0, 00CE (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[C] -> Link [ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMC1] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [AMC1] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5
```

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost olaf # /bin/dmesg | grep ACPI
> 
> ...

 

wurde die ausgabe direkt nach einem neustart des systems gemacht, denn ich seh da leider keine zeile die DSDT enthält

----------

## Anarcho

Na da bin ich ja froh das ich mich für meinen Q6600 für ein original Intel Board entschieden habe. Hier taktet der Quadcore jeden einzelnen Core zwischn 1600 und 2400 MHz. Was ich allerdings schade finde das es nur die 2 Stufen gibt bei Intel. Bei AMD gibt es mehr und tiefere, allerdings kann dort wohl nicht jeder Kern einzelen getaktet werden.

----------

## firefly

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Na da bin ich ja froh das ich mich für meinen Q6600 für ein original Intel Board entschieden habe. Hier taktet der Quadcore jeden einzelnen Core zwischn 1600 und 2400 MHz. Was ich allerdings schade finde das es nur die 2 Stufen gibt bei Intel. Bei AMD gibt es mehr und tiefere, allerdings kann dort wohl nicht jeder Kern einzelen getaktet werden.

 

ich vermute das ne mobile variante des quadcores tiefer getaktet werden kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe von der Materie keine Ahnung. 

```
localhost olaf # /bin/dmesg | grep SSDT

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEA9C0, 0175 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEADD0, 00CE (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
```

 hat damit nichts zu tun?

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich habe von der Materie keine Ahnung. 
> 
> ```
> localhost olaf # /bin/dmesg | grep SSDT
> 
> ...

 

nicht SSDT sondern DSDT  :Wink: 

am besten, wenn du die ausgabe von dmesg, so ähnlich wie meine mal posten könntest:

 *Quote:*   

> On node 0 totalpages: 523984
> 
>   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
> 
>   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
> ...

 

wobei diese Ausgaben ziemlich am Anfang des startenden kernels ausgegeben werden

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
BIOS und Chipsatz stellen eine Reihe von Tabellen zur Verfügung, die das System und seine Komponenten beschreiben oder Routinen anbieten, die das Betriebssystem aufrufen kann. Sie sind teilweise in Form eines speziellen Bytecodes, der ACPI Machine Language (AML), hinterlegt. Sie können mit einem Compiler und einem Disassembler zwischen dieser maschinenlesbaren Form und der menschenlesbaren ACPI Source Language (ASL) übersetzt werden. Die benötigten Softwarewerkzeuge werden kostenlos zum Download von Intel oder Microsoft angeboten, so dass es für Menschen mit ASL-Kenntnissen möglich ist, fehlerhafte Tabellen, hier vor allem die DSDT (Differentiated System Description Table) selbst zu reparieren.

Fehlerhafte Tabellen führen besonders unter alternativen Betriebssystem wie Linux oder xBSD zu Problemen, da einige Hauptplatinenhersteller ihre Tabellen nur unter Microsoft Windows testen. Die Microsoft-ACPI-Implementierung ist dafür bekannt, an einigen Stellen nicht zeichengetreu den Standard zu befolgen, so dass eventuelle Probleme den Herstellern nicht auffallen. Die zwei häufigsten Fehler sind, dass die Tabellen davon ausgehen, dass die Hauptplatine in jedem Fall nur unter Microsoft Windows laufen wird oder sie in bestimmten Funktionen keinen Wert zurückgeben (impliziter Return). Die ACPI-Implementierungen der freien Betriebssysteme müssen um diese Fehler herumarbeiten.

Folgende Tabellen existieren unter anderem:

    * RSDP (Root System Description Pointer)

    * RSDT (Root System Description Table)

    * DSDT (Differentiated System Description Table)

    * XSDT (Extended System Description Table)

    * FADT (Fixed ACPI Description Table)

    * FACS (Firmware ACPI Control Structure)

    * SBST (Smart Battery Table)

    * ECDT (Embedded Controller Boot Resources Table)

    * SRAT (System Resource Affinity Table)

    * SLIT (System Locality Distance Information Table)

```

```
localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep RSDT

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep DSDT

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep XSDT

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep FADT

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep FACS

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep SBST

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep ECDT

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep SRAT

localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep SLIT
```

 Bei mir scheint es gar keine zu geben.

Dafür gibt es die 

```
SSDT: Secondary System Description Table
```

```
localhost linux-2.6.24-gentoo # /bin/dmesg | grep SSDT

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEA9C0, 0175 (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: SSDT 7FEEADD0, 00CE (r1 Nvidia ASUSACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
```

 Doch das nützt wohl nichts.

```
Kernstück des ACPI-Systems ist die DSDT (Differentiated System Description Table). In dieser Tabelle befinden sich oft Fehler, die man bei Centrino Laptops mit Hilfe des Intel Compilers aufspüren und beseitigen kann.
```

 Weiß jemand, wie das funktioniert, oder ob es überhaupt machbar ist, wenn bei /bin/dmesg | grep DSDT nichts angezeigt wird?

----------

## Nopsty

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y   die CPU hat kein Hyperthreading soweit ich weiß, besser =n  :Smile: 

ansonst mal auf: 

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=n

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=n 

acpi für processor is net schlecht wenn man sie gleich einkompiliert

und für die cpu:

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

damit hat er beim hochfahren einmal die ganze geschwindigkeit und du kannst sie im betrieb dann ändern..

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

hier ist deine cpu daheim.

Probiers mal damit..  dann sollten beide kerne auf einmal regelbar sein.

Ich benutze cpufreqd zum steuern der govs. Allerdings auf einem laptop. Im betrieb für angebundene systeme glaub ich am besten ondemand, für laptops conservativ bei intel cpus.

Hoffe das hat geholfen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## aleph-muc

@Anarcho

Hi Anarcho,

ich hab auch einen Q6600, allerdings mit einem Gigabyte-Board. Bei mir funktioniert der Frequenzwechsel leider nicht. Kannst Du mir bitte mal deine Kernelconfig zeigen?

Gruß

aleph

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Nopsty wrote:*   

> CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y   die CPU hat kein Hyperthreading soweit ich weiß, besser =n 
> 
> ansonst mal auf: 
> 
> CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y
> ...

  Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Speedstep funktioniert ja, nur der Frequenzbereich ist falsch.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Feb 04, 2008 7:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost boot # dmesg | grep DSDT
```

 Nichts. Jetzt dachte ich, ich könnte DSDT aus dem Bios auslesen und die Tabelle beim Booten laden.

Ich habe 

```
iasl -tc DSDT.dsl
```

 

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4806656.html#4806656
```

 und mit meinem Ubuntu Testsystem (Gleiches Problem) geladen.  Problem wurde nicht gelöst.

----------

